
Plato was right: Earth is made, on average, of cubes - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/07/200720112214.htm
======
dr_dshiv
From the Timaeus “To earth, then, let us assign the cubical form ; for earth
is the most immoveable of the four and the most plastic of all bodies, and
that which has the most stable bases must of necessity be of such a nature.
Now, of the triangles which we assumed at first, that which has two equal
sides is by nature more firmly based than that which has unequal sides ; and
of the compound figures which are formed out of either, the plane equilateral
quadrangle has necessarily, a more stable basis than the equilateral triangle,
both in the whole and in the parts. Wherefore, in assigning this figure to
earth, we adhere to probability"

